# Cage



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

Ok guys which cage would you go for a spare for 2 dwarf hamsters, just incase i have to seperate them. Thanks.

DWARF HAMSTER/MOUSE CAGE COMPLETE WITH PLAYBALL. B/NEW. on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 31-May-09 19:11:01 BST)

or this one which i do like

ORANGE HAMSTER CAGE~3 STOREY!~Brand New~House~Wheels ! on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 12-Jun-09 21:01:13 BST)

I hope the links work


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

i do like the second one to it looks like it has abit more room to 
but i havent ever owned a dwarf hampster so dont know
hopefully some one will be along soon.!


You-look-like-a-hampster were are you your needed


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

2nd one by far!!! Although i wouldn't really buy one of them myself. I would look for a cheap biggish one in your area.

Char
xxx


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

We have had 2 of those second cages and their crap. The bars break easily, they also bend out of shape easily. Plus, it's not worth not price, they're only worth roughly £10-£15 each. 

Theres also no clasp or anything securing the doors, hamster can break out very easily.


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

oo thanks for that i will start looking again


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Habitrail do a great cage for about £15 new on UK pets. I've got my little Robo in one.

This is it.

Habitrail Playground Main Unit at UKPetSupplies.com

This wheel fits
Habitrail Mini Fly Wheel at UKPetSupplies.com

And I've just added this

Habitrail Playground Spaceship at UKPetSupplies.com


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

Thats great but it looks so small.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I think it's okay for a Robbie cos they are small anyway and with the loft and spaceship it's not so small - it's meant for a Syrian really but I would never keep a Syrian in it.:nonod:


----------



## meganE145 (Jun 2, 2009)

i like the second one. as long as he can't fit through the bars i think you should get that one!


----------

